# xmas earlier this year i received my shippement of LP'S & order Palestrina 1951 relic



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*xmas earlier this year i received my shippement of LP'S & order Palestrina 1951 relic*

WoW im so hapy i received 3 LPS this morning 
Thomas crécquillon 1979 release( my favorite composer)
Music of Charles V 197?(EARLY)or sixty (these darn flemish godz)
Gesualdo 1952 david randolph singer italian madrigal

And i order Palestrina missa Je suis deshiritée, it cost me my a**
had to loan from a friend shylock yeah yeah this is comming my way a 1951
Palestrina a a messinger LP from Slovakia 1958(oh i love them).

Im so happy, im so happy... let me re-iterrated im so f(word) happy
im building a collection of retro LP of renaissance, medieval, ars antiiqua

Hail me i Deprofundis savior of early polyhony & collector i will cherrish them, i promess. 

Take care kind passionated folks of alk classical i blush of happiiiness , ifeel like crying.

Loan will be paid SAP im not some s*ck*r im honnest, wow super cool , darn impressive, holy grails comming my waqy and i have them some of them allready. Please comment my enthousiamic musicologist, art loving attitude, is iit normal to feel that way?

I feel bless quite obvious at last i have a decent choice of classical vynils of the early days!!!

amen!!

I feel like Ferris Bueller no kidding


----------

